# Hatsune Miku recites over 10,000 digits of pi



## qqwref (Mar 14, 2011)

First off, happy Pi Day!  A friend sent me this great video, it's over an hour long but actually pretty fun to listen to, as a kind of ambient trancey music.





I also made a Stepmania file for it  Don't worry, I didn't do it all by hand.


----------



## ianography (Mar 14, 2011)

WOW. That's a lot of numbers.


----------



## timeless (Mar 15, 2011)

excellent for learning the numbers


----------



## Jukuren (Mar 15, 2011)

this is pretty impressive actually lol
Just did a some averages and listened to the whole thing


----------



## danthecuber (Mar 15, 2011)

nub japanese


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 15, 2011)

Sounds like it was mixed from a soundboard of each digit being said once.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Mar 15, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> Sounds like it was mixed from a soundboard of each digit being said once.


 
Hatsone Miku is (part of) a computer program, so, yes.


----------



## Zubon (Mar 15, 2011)

Hatsune Miki fans are so retarded. There are loads of creepy middle-age men who go to her so-called concerts.


----------



## stoic (Mar 15, 2011)

Creepy


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Mar 15, 2011)

As much as I hate Hatsune Miku, I can't stop listening... I'm at 1,200.
Gotta turn it off.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 15, 2011)

epic. at 56 hundred digits atm.

EDIT 7500


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 15, 2011)

I listened to the whole thing.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 15, 2011)

Finsihed!

10239 digits altogether


----------



## qqwref (Mar 15, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> Finsihed!
> 
> 10239 digits altogether


Well, 10238... because they counted the 3 as "0" and the decimal place as "1" 

I listened to all of it too yesterday. It's kind of hypnotic.


----------



## Erzz (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh wow thanks for bringing the fact that FFR is back up to my attention qqwref. I missed that site.

Edit: 7777 happens like 4 times.


----------



## Rinfiyks (Mar 15, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Well, 10238... because they counted the 3 as "0" and the decimal place as "1"
> 
> I listened to all of it too yesterday. It's kind of hypnotic.


 
10238 decimal places, 10239 digits


----------



## hic2482w (Mar 15, 2011)

Just leaving it on, its pretty hypnotic...
Just started, at 970 atm.

EDIT: 4K
EDIT: 6.25K I CAN DO THIS
EDIT: 8K, 15 MINUTES LEFT
EDIT: ZOMG 10K SO CLOSE

EDIT: YES! I finished the ENTIRE THING!!!! I'm so proud of myself


----------



## aridus (Mar 15, 2011)

http://pi.ytmnd.com/






Not as many digits but still cool none the less.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 15, 2011)

It's pretty standard to count digits only after the decimal place, isn't it? Anyone who thinks the first 100 digits end in "70679" is going by that convention.


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 15, 2011)

pie...


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 15, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> nub japanese


 
Fool


----------



## Micael (Mar 15, 2011)

A good way to memorize pi. An hour and you are done! My chinese is not good enough though... (it is chinese, no?)


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 15, 2011)

Micael said:


> A good way to memorize pi. An hour and you are done! My chinese is not good enough though... (it is chinese, no?)


 
Japanese, I understood some of it, and it made me feel special =D
(I started to learn Japanese)


----------



## aridus (Mar 15, 2011)

qqwref said:


> It's pretty standard to count digits only after the decimal place, isn't it? Anyone who thinks the first 100 digits end in "70679" is going by that convention.


 
I'm not sure what's "standard" but it's pretty arbitrary. If you can remember the 3, you surely can remember the 1. Whatever one you start on only makes one digit difference anyway.  it starts from 3 regardless of what we actually count as the beginning, if you know what I'm saying.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 15, 2011)

Sure, it's arbitrary, but you have to choose some standard, or else the people who memorize and calculate digits of pi will waste time doing the wrong stuff.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 15, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> pie...


... are square.

We should ask what convention Mats used to count digits in his Everest Test.


----------



## aridus (Mar 15, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Sure, it's arbitrary, but you have to choose some standard, or else the people who memorize and calculate digits of pi will waste time doing the wrong stuff.


 
Well if you go by decimal places, yes it starts to the right of the point. "digits" makes it ambiguous because the 3 is also a digit.


----------



## hic2482w (Mar 15, 2011)

http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1948828


----------



## qqwref (Mar 15, 2011)

aridus said:


> Well if you go by decimal places, yes it starts to the right of the point. "digits" makes it ambiguous because the 3 is also a digit.


Of course it's ambiguous if there's no standard, that's my whole point. But for many many years the community of people who care about the digits of pi have decided that by "digits" they mean "number of numerals after the decimal point". In this subfield of recreational math, that's the definition used. If you have heard of this standard, then it's not ambiguous, because you know exactly what is meant. The standard gives an otherwise vague term a precise definition.


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 15, 2011)

So far I have been listening to the vid for almost 20 minutes...is that normal?


----------



## aridus (Mar 15, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Of course it's ambiguous if there's no standard, that's my whole point. But for many many years the community of people who care about the digits of pi have decided that by "digits" they mean "number of numerals after the decimal point". In this subfield of recreational math, that's the definition used. If you have heard of this standard, then it's not ambiguous, because you know exactly what is meant. The standard gives an otherwise vague term a precise definition.


 
Then why ask, if you knew? 
I wasn't trying to argue. I was simply going by the _non_-recreational definitions and trying to figure out what a recreational person thinks about it. I figured it could be different, and it turns out it was.

A digit is a digit and is always a digit. A decimal place is a decimal place always. There's no confusion if those definitions are adhered to. But they aren't.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 15, 2011)

When did I ask about it? ("..., isn't it?" wasn't a question - it's the same as "..., right?".) It sure seems like you were trying to argue - you don't seem willing to accept the definition everyone involved in pi memorization/computation adheres to.


----------



## Rinfiyks (Mar 16, 2011)

Wikipedia states the first 50 _decimal places_ not including the 3.
And another Wikipedia article on pi agrees with this.
Wolfram Alpha says that the 3rd _digit_ of pi is 4.
3.1*4*
Confusion seems to arise when someone shortens "decimal digits" to "digits".


----------



## maggot (Mar 16, 2011)

someone said they started to learn japanese. if you watch the whole video (watching each digit roll accross the screen), you should be able to recite the words to the song by digit 2000. lmao


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 16, 2011)

0-zero 1-ichi 2-ni 3-san 4-yon 5-go 6-roku 7-nana 8-hachi 9-kyu .-ten
Now you can all sing along.


----------



## maggot (Mar 16, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> 0-zero 1-ichi 2-ni 3-san 4-yon 5-go 6-roku 7-nana 8-hachi 9-kyu .-ten
> Now you can all sing along.


 
you're cute


----------



## Erzz (Mar 16, 2011)

For anyone actually learning Japanese, 7 is also shichi.


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 16, 2011)

Erzz said:


> For anyone actually learning Japanese, 7 is also shichi.


 
And 4 is also shi.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 16, 2011)

39 sarah


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 16, 2011)

qqwref said:


> 39 sarah


 
np


----------



## Olji (Mar 16, 2011)

lol, im studying japanese too, but on my free time, so its rather lazy study, but im trying to get it as a subject in school, we just need about 1 or 2 more persons thats interested :3
knew hiragana before, but after a break i forgot some of them, mostly R, M and H sounds -.-'


----------



## Neroflux (Mar 16, 2011)

llevan polkka


----------



## Olji (Mar 16, 2011)

heard when miku sings caramelldansen? She kills the swedish language >_>


----------



## aridus (Mar 16, 2011)

qqwref said:


> When did I ask about it? ("..., isn't it?" wasn't a question - it's the same as "..., right?".) It sure seems like you were trying to argue - you don't seem willing to accept the definition everyone involved in pi memorization/computation adheres to.


 I'm sorry, I mistook your rhetorical question as an actual question. I guess I was reading it too fast.

Also, it's not that I don't accept the definition, I just wasn't clear that there actually was one used in that capacity.

You'll have to forgive me for not being "hip". I generally don't talk to people and I'm not very good at it, as you can see.


----------



## Bapao (Mar 16, 2011)

Micael said:


> A good way to memorize pi. An hour and you are done! My chinese is not good enough though... (it is chinese, no?)


 
No offense, but if you thought it was Chinese then your Chinese is definetly not good enough


----------

